# Do You Order Groceries On Line?



## Lon (Oct 31, 2016)

In One Hour I will have groceries delivered to my apartment that I ordered on line from one of the local super markets that I usually frequent in person. I selected yesterday the items that I wanted from the markets on line  displays by aisle. I was able to select by day and time that I wanted delivery. How convenient. Because this was my first order delivery is FREE. The prices were the same as shopping in the store. I am anxious to see the quality of the produce that I ordered. I was even able to select my favorite wines at the usual price that I pay.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lon said:


> In One Hour I will have groceries delivered to my apartment that I ordered on line from one of the local super markets that I usually frequent in person. I selected yesterday the items that I wanted from the markets on line  displays by aisle. I was able to select by day and time that I wanted delivery. How convenient. Because this was my first order delivery is FREE. The prices were the same as shopping in the store. I am anxious to see the quality of the produce that I ordered. I was even able to select my favorite wines at the usual price that I pay.



Now that is a convenience I would gladly pay for....another disadvantage of living in the boonies....let us know how it works out.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 31, 2016)

I much prefer to go the store so I can have my groceries checked out by sullen, distracted teenagers.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 31, 2016)

I usually buy my mother's groceries at the same time I buy mine, it gets to be tricky, keeping up with two list, arranging them in the cart and checking out, arranging them in the trunk of the car...etc....so yes, I would love to have a delivery guy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2016)

In most areas of the UK this service is offered.  I think it's free or low fee.  I'm betting in London the vast majority of residents use this service.  It's not offered in my area but I prefer to do my own shopping and pick my own fruit and veg.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2016)

This type of service isn't provided in my area either.  You can't even buy a bottle of wine in a grocery store.  Must go to the liquor store if you want a bottle.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 31, 2016)

We use Schwans for our meats, always felt safe with them (as safe as one can feel).  Everything is individually vacuum packed, frozen & ready for the freezer.  Convenient sizes for seniors, 3-4 oz, lean & they will come to your house to pick up any recalled products immediately, if we have any they send an immediate email, don't have to read it online or in the paper.  Had very few recalls in the 10+ years we have been ordering.  If you order online you get free delivery over $50, 10% discount with you AARP membership plus use our cash rewards credit card to get additional discount.  Can't complain about the quality.  All other is bought at our local grocery, fresh vegetables, fruits, nothing processed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2016)

Gemma said:


> This type of service isn't provided in my area either.  You can't even buy a bottle of wine in a grocery store.  Must go to the liquor store if you want a bottle.



Our supermarkets here have every kind of alcohol in them - not just beer and wine but whisky, gin, etc etc.  You can't purchase it until 10am.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Our supermarkets here have every kind of alcohol in them - not just beer and wine but whisky, gin, etc etc.  You can't purchase it until 10am.



That's nice, to be able to make your alcohol purchase right in your grocery store!  We can only purchase beer at a beer distributor or any type of liquor at a State liquor store.  State government is trying to change that, but so far are not making headway on it.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 31, 2016)

We can buy all kinds of alcohol in our grocery stores up here too. Discount beverage warehouses are also popular, but I find the grocery store prices for alcohol to be pretty reasonable.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2016)

Gemma said:


> That's nice, to be able to make your alcohol purchase right in your grocery store!  We can only purchase beer at a beer distributor or any type of liquor at a State liquor store.  State government is trying to change that, but so far are not making headway on it.



We don't even have a liquor store in town any more.  It went out of business.  I guess the big supermarket had better prices.  But there are two grocery stores and convenience stores to buy it from.  

We were on a trip to Gettysburg and DC a few years ago and were shocked to find out we had to go to some big beer warehouse and couldn't even buy a six pack, only a case.  No problem though.  We just took what was left back to my sister's house in Michigan after our trip was done.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> We can buy all kinds of alcohol in our grocery stores up here too. Discount beverage warehouses are also popular, but I find the grocery store prices for alcohol to be pretty reasonable.



Ours has quite good sales.  I always stock up on the wine that's on sale for when friends drop in, and when invited to their house for dinner.  I always bring wine with me. 

I buy good whisky on sale for husband's birthday or anniversary.  And small gift packs of whisky for the postman at xmas.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We don't even have a liquor store in town any more.  It went out of business.  I guess the big supermarket had better prices.  But there are two grocery stores and convenience stores to buy it from.
> 
> We were on a trip to Gettysburg and DC a few years ago and were shocked to find out we had to go to some big beer warehouse and couldn't even buy a six pack, only a case.  No problem though.  We just took what was left back to my sister's house in Michigan after our trip was done.



Any bar would sell you a six pack here.  I don't drink beer, just use it to make my beer bread occasionally.  I'll ask my husband to get me a six pack from the bar when he's out.  The last case I had, which I just checked the dates on the bottles, was 2007, so I threw them out.  lol


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 31, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I much prefer to go the store so I can have my groceries checked out by sullen, distracted teenagers.



Not to mention the joy of dealing with them behind the deli counter, where half of them don't know how much 2/3 of a pound is on the scale, that is if they can remember what you asked for in the first place. "Sir, was that a quarter pound or a half pound? Roast beef, right? Oh, turkey. Right. Now, how much was that again?"


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Any bar would sell you a six pack here.  I don't drink beer, just use it to make my beer bread occasionally.  I'll ask my husband to get me a six pack from the bar when he's out.  The last case I had, which I just checked the dates on the bottles, was 2007, so I threw them out.  lol



We figured that out later in the trip -in Gettysburg I think. We are both beer drinkers.


----------



## Lon (Oct 31, 2016)

My groceries arrived in fine order and the produce considering it was chosen by a store employee was perfect. I will definitely do this again as it beats hell out of getting in the car, driving to the center, finding a parking place at the super market, pacing up and down the aisles and then standing in line behind people that take for ever to write a check or use their credit/debit card. This delivery was FREE, but I am more than happy to pay the modest delivery charge next time I order.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 31, 2016)

I have tried out online grocery shopping a couple of times and have found the service to be excellent. The groceries are delivered right into the kitchen and we can specify a time period for delivery. The delivery charge is reasonable but the tighter the window that you choose, the higher the charge.

I think it is worthwhile exploring this option because it takes a bit of getting used to the online order forms. We never know when we might be suddenly incapacitated and unable to go to the shops, and being able to receive deliveries could be a life saver.

This morning I received a delivery of new knickers that I ordered online. I hate wandering through a shop looking through the cornucopia of styles and colours until I finally find the type that I want but there are almost none in my size. I ordered one new nightie and eight pairs of knickers and they were dispatched without delivery charge. Sweet.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 31, 2016)

Lon said:


> My groceries arrived in fine order and the produce considering it was chosen by a store employee was perfect. I will definitely do this again as it beats hell out of getting in the car, driving to the center, finding a parking place at the super market, pacing up and down the aisles and then standing in line behind people that take for ever to write a check or use their credit/debit card. This delivery was FREE, but I am more than happy to pay the modest delivery charge next time I order.


Know where you're coming from on the convienence reasoning.  One of the positive aspects that I tell former friends & relatives is how friendly the general population is where we moved too.  I have to keep reminding myself that I have time now that I'm retired.  Clerks will talk about your activities, look at your g-children's pics & talk pleasantries with anyone in line.  Years ago I would rock from foot to foot behind an elderly customer, watching them fumble for change, wait until the total is rang up & count out pennies for exact change.  Now I remember how my wife would tell me,'Quiet!, I hope I get the same consideration when I get older'.  Keeps one humble to realize the world doesn't work on your schedule.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Know where you're coming from on the convienence reasoning.  One of the positive aspects that I tell former friends & relatives is how friendly the general population is where we moved too.  I have to keep reminding myself that I have time now that I'm retired.  Clerks will talk about your activities, look at your g-children's pics & talk pleasantries with anyone in line.  Years ago I would rock from foot to foot behind an elderly customer, watching them fumble for change, wait until the total is rang up & count out pennies for exact change.  Now I remember how my wife would tell me,'Quiet!, I hope I get the same consideration when I get older'.  Keeps one humble to realize the world doesn't work on your schedule.



I don't mind going to the market either.  It's a low population area so I always see someone I know when shopping, and the staff and cashiers are usually very friendly.  There are only two grocery stores in our entire peninsula.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 31, 2016)

I have through Amazon.   Service was fine, but I live about a mile from 3 major grocery stores and I like squeezing my own melons, etc to trust anyone else to do it.   I'd do it again if I HAD to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2016)

I still like to go to the store myself and pick out the stuff I want, usually add things that are not on my list if they look good or on sale.  Bluebreezes, checked out by sullen distracted teens, LOL!   I think it's a great service though Lon, and would definitely use it if I was homebound for some reason in the future.  Hopefully whoever picks the order will take some care and just not throw any junk in the cart, food costs too much these days for that.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 31, 2016)

I might give it a try when they have a free first offer but I really would rather pick out my own produce and meats. Here they give you the option of picking up the order in special parking spaces with a phone to tell them you have arrived for the order. Seems to me if you go that far you might as well go into the store. I guess its good for folks who work and pick it up on the way home. The other is to have it delivered. Sure would be nice in bad weather or when you aren't feeling well. I don't mean to be cheap but are you expected to tip these people who bring the order? That on top of a fee for the service could ad up.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 1, 2016)

We have never bought food on-line, though it does seem quite popular here. We go every to weeks to town where we usually visit 4 stores to get the best prices.  Only one does not sell alcohol.  One thing that annoys me about all this on-line business, is the "pickers" who are going round the shelves fulfilling the orders.  They invariably get in the way with their trolleys - but at least they seem to know where everything is.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> We have never bought food on-line, though it does seem quite popular here. We go every to weeks to town where we usually visit 4 stores to get the best prices.  Only one does not sell alcohol.  One thing that annoys me about all this on-line business, is the "pickers" who are going round the shelves fulfilling the orders.  They invariably get in the way with their trolleys - but at least they seem to know where everything is.



All we have in my area is a Morrisons and a Cooperative.  I only go to Morrisons.  The Coop has higher prices, not a lot of variety, and usually sad looking fruit and veg.  But I believe they have started home delivery in town itself.  I'm 10 miles from town and haven't seen them on my road.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 1, 2016)

Don't think we have such a service here.  Too small a market for it.  I think I'd like it.  Dislike grocery shopping.  Actually what I dislike most is lugging the stuff from the store to the car, then from the car to the house.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2016)

We don't have online shopping here yet but we do have two drugstores, that stock a variety of foods, and a local family owned grocery store that will deliver if you telephone your order.  Both drugstores will deliver free if you have a prescription in your order otherwise it is $3.00.  The grocery store has a flat $7.00 fee for any size order.  With those options, internet shops like Jet.com and a variety of local restaurants that deliver I could survive for several weeks if I had to.  

If I get to the point where I can't get to the market to do my shopping I will probably signup for the local meals on wheels.  The food is not bad for the price, $7.75/day for 2 meals, and I like the idea of someone checking in on me every 24 hours.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have heard a lot of good stuff about Schwans.  I guess if it were more than just the two of us, I would consider it.  We eat a lot of chicken, and I can get a good price on a bulk package at Price Rite.  Though I would have to say that having delivery in the winter would be nice.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 2, 2016)

I buy almost everything online including food. Only once in 10 years I've had some "off" food delivered. When that happened they refunded me twice the price of the item. Very rarely do they miss something I've ordered and they refund no questions asked. It's lovely having everything delivered to the kitchen especially the heavy things. Sometimes I get freebies or samples of new products. Delivery is free if order is over $100 and on Wednesdays.


----------



## 911 (Nov 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We don't even have a liquor store in town any more.  It went out of business.  I guess the big supermarket had better prices.  But there are two grocery stores and convenience stores to buy it from.
> 
> We were on a trip to Gettysburg and DC a few years ago and were shocked to find out we had to go to some big beer warehouse and couldn't even buy a six pack, only a case.  No problem though.  We just took what was left back to my sister's house in Michigan after our trip was done.




PA is getting better. Some grocery stores are now able to sell beer, fine wines and top shelf liquor and some even have a beer Cafe where you can sit and relax, have a drink and  a snack while the wife or whoever does the shopping. To buy most liquors, you will still need to go to what we call a "state store."


----------



## Loulou (Nov 3, 2016)

I prefer to go shopping myself, I'm not very good at making a list beforehand and it's often not until it's right in front of me or I'm wandering around the aisles that I remember what I need!


----------



## docjames (Nov 9, 2016)

I've been doing this for some time now and it's amazing how much time I've been able to save.


----------



## Carla (Nov 10, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I usually buy my mother's groceries at the same time I buy mine, it gets to be tricky, keeping up with two list, arranging them in the cart and checking out, arranging them in the trunk of the car...etc....so yes, I would love to have a delivery guy.



I used to do that too when my mom was living. What you might try is bagging one order in paper and the other in plastic. Saves time fishing them out of the trunk.


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been doing my shopping online. It's wonderful, especially if I'm unwell. I really dislike making the list though. I always forget somethings and after I put the food away I don't feel like I have anything to eat.

I need to sharpen my ordering skills I guess. 

I do like the convenience.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2016)

I've been grocery shopping on line for a few years now and I love it. No walking all through the store (I have a bad back), I make a list and in less then 10 minutes I'm done shopping. I also have old lists of orders saved on the site so I look in that first and can order easily things I have ordered before. They arrive at my home on time and they even carry the order into my kitchen, I love it !


----------

